# Baked Penne with Broccoli and Three Cheeses



## PA Baker (Feb 23, 2005)

*Baked Penne with Broccoli and Three Cheeses*

2 tsp olive oil
3 garlic cloves, minced (I used less as my cloves were large)
2 c penne pasta
3 c 1” broccoli florets
2 c purchased marinara sauce
1 c (packed) coarsely grated low-fat mozzarella
½ c low-fat ricotta cheese
½ c chopped fresh basil
2 Tbsp grated Parmesan

Sir oil and garlic in small skillet over medium heat, 1 minute.  Set aside.  Cook penne in large pot of boiling water until almost tender, about 11 minutes.  Add broccoli, cook 1 minute, drain.

Mix marinara, ½ c mozzarella, ricotta, basil, 1 Tbsp Parmesan and sautéed garlic in large bowl.  Add pasta and broccoli, toss.  Season with salt and pepper.  Transfer to an 11x7x2” glass baking dish.  Sprinkle with remaining mozzarella and Parmesan.

Preheat oven to 400F.  Bake pasta uncovered until cheese melts, about 20 minutes.  Let stand 5 minutes.

4 servings
Bon Appetit, January 2003


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 23, 2005)

I can't wait to try this PA.  Thanks!

 Barbara


----------

